# using digital camera with windows 10



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

First of all I've been using this same digital camera with my old computer (Windows XP) for years without problems. What I liked best was that, during the process of taking pictures/videos off the camera, I had the option of also deleting those from my camera. This kept my camera clean.

Now I connected the digital camera to this Windows 10 computer and, though the layout was different, it still showed what was on the camera and permitted me to place same in a file in this Windows 10 PC. It did not, however, give me any options for deleting the pictures from the camera. I asked ?? (something having to do with this Windows 10 automatic help thing) and was told: "After connecting your camera to your PC, you can use the Windows File Explorer to view all files and folders that exist on the camera...and delete them."

So I re-connected the camera to the PC and went to Windows File Explorer: Task > windows system > windows file explorer > "CX6330 Zoom D" I opened this and found two files, i.e. "fixed storage" and "removable storage". I then right-clicked "removable storage" and choose "format" then clicked "OK". Then I disconnected the camera and re-connected it again to see if the picture was off. I got the message that no camera is found. It gave me an URL to go to in order to fix this; and it all got confusing.

Is there a simple fix?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Can't you just view the camera's memory without connecting to the computer?

I'm not so sure clicking on "format" was the right thing to do.

That could potentially change things in the camera that you don't want to change.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I suggest your camera either uses fat16 or fat32. Win10 probably formatted to NTFS by default which your camera doesnt recognize. Can your camera format its own memory stick? I dont regularly use win10, but I think its capable of formatting in fat32. Not sure if it can still do fat16. 

I think your trouble is you are thinking of this as a camera, when win10 sees it as a removable storage disk same as if you plugged in a usb thumb drive. It knows nothing about your model of camera or its needs, just sees memory stick storage with files on it.

Frankly I just remove the memory stick from my camera and put it in a usb memory stick reader. I just copy or delete pictures rather than reformat the memory stick. Or format it as needed as it gets little funky after several cycles of use. I do it with Gparted in linux and it can format to just about anything. Pretty sure my camera uses FAT32 file system on memory stick.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Your Kodak Easy share has two types of memory. A fixed memory that is internal to the camera and a removable memory which is an SD memory card (the little postage size chip with one corner cut off). What we did with our Kodak camera was made sure that every photo we took was saved to the SD memory card. We then removed the card and plugged it into a slot on our computer to view the photos. We would save the ones we wanted to a file on our computer and then simply erased the card and put it back into the camera.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Bearfootfarm, I needed to put the picture on the computer so I could email picture to friend...a poncho I had crocheted. 

John, your verbage is always over my head. It sounds so smart; yet I cannot understand it...probably because I'm not familiar with terms used, i.e. "fat16", "fat32", "NTFS by default", "memory stick", etc. So I get lost in your attempts to help. 

Cabin Fever, Yes I do understand it has two types of memory. I've just never had to do anything "manually" with this camera other than turn it on, use it and turn it off. I do know the pictures get saved to something in the camera else I couldn't view it later. My camera has a cord that allows it to be connected to the PC and that is how I've been getting off what was put on the camera. I'm guessing there is a way to erase/delete what is on the camera without relying on the computer to do it. Just have not found it yet.

What I did do was take another picture, view it on camera to make sure the camera is still functioning correctly. It is. Then I unplugged the cord from the computer, changed port (?? plug in place on PC), connected cord to camera, turned camera on again. This time it worked fine just as it had the first time I did this with Windows 10. Am guessing what I did before messed up that plug in spot on the PC. Anyway, I was able to save what was on the camera in a file on the computer. The camera still has the picture (3 now) in it; so I need to find a way to delete/erase these by using the camera instead of the computer. Hoping I can find the original instructions for this camera so as to learn if this can be done; and if so, how.

Thanks all for helping.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> Bearfootfarm, I needed to put the picture on the computer so I could email picture to friend...a poncho I had crocheted.


I realize you want to transfer pictures to the computer.

What I am saying is you should still be able to delete pictures from the camera after using the computer, since it appears the computer isn't giving you the option to do it while connected. 

The "fat16", "fat32", "NTFS" are formats used for different file types and it's something that seldom needs to be changed. It basically tells the card what types of files it can read and store.

Formatting to a different type can sometimes cause you to lose everything you had on the card as well as making it incompatible with the device in which it's used.

The "format" feature is more commonly used when you get a new card and you need to make it work with your device, or you are having problems with a card and want to erase it and start over.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

FAT16, FAT32, and NTFS are all file systemes. For example DOS natively used FAT16. WIN98 natively used FAT32. WINXP and newer use NTFS. Though XP and newer still recognized and could use FAT32. Not sure if WIN10 still can read and write to FAT16 file system.

Your camera most likely can only recognize FAT32 though if its really old maybe FAT16. If WIN10 formatted your memory stick to NTFS, then your camera cant use it. Assuming you only speak English its like suddenly you were plopped down somewhere that only spoke Greek.

What I am saying is you mostlikely need to reformat your memory stick yet again to FAT32. Either on your computer or there may be a setting that lets your camera reformat the memory stick.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I have a similar issue. With Win 7 I can plug my camera in and a pop-up screen comes up asking what I want to do with the content. I also had it set to automatically delete the picture files from the camera. That isn't the case with Win 10. So what I do is open file explorer (I have it pinned to the task bar so it's easy to open). I plug in the camera and use file explorer to navigate to the camera (in my case DCIM). I then double click on the file with the pictures and can choose which to copy to pictures, open or delete. It's a pain, but that is the world of "new and improved" (hah!) Win 10.

BTW, I agree with others who say not to reformat the SD card. Just delete the files you don't want.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Bearfootfarm and John, your explanations were clear. Thank you. In my clicking on "format" I did mess up the process. By changing "port" (that plug-in spot on the PC) I fixed the problem...at least with that particular plug-in.

I've not had a chance to re-read the instructions that came with this camera; however, I suspect there is a way to delete what is on the camera without even connecting it to the computer.

Belfrybat, Thank you for letting me know how you handle taking pictures off your camera. Seems I remember that DCIM...a folder I think... It just might be I'll do what you do, i.e. keep "file explorer" on my desktop for just such purpose.

I appreciate your all staying with me in this matter.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

motdaugrnds said:


> In my clicking on "format" I did mess up the process.


If you changed the card to a form the camera can't use, it's simple to change it back.
You just "format" again using the correct file type.

I hate when they "improve" things to the point they no longer work


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If you changed the card to a form the camera can't use, it's simple to change it back.
> You just "format" again using the correct file type.
> 
> I hate when they "improve" things to the point they no longer work


They call it "progress"...I don't much like it.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ROFL I'm learning the meaning of internet progress; and I must say I'm not that impressed with it. Give me the old fashioned manual concrete methods....


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't think I've ever connected my digital camera to my laptop with a USB cable. Native memory is small so I use a 4GB SD memory module to take photos. When I want to transfer images to my laptop I just remove the SD module from the camera and insert it into my laptop.


----------

